# Finally had a nice morning



## JCAP (Aug 9, 2019)

Well it finally cooled down a bit in PA so I had a nice cool morning to throw some cheese on the smoker. Applewood pellets in a knock-off tube smoker and away we went. Got two hours of smoke in before temps crept up and I pulled it. 

I’m looking forward to the fall to do a ton more. 

Has anyone noticed a difference in smoke when using pellets that are 100% flavor wood vs pellets that are part flavor wood? I’m wondering if the smoke would be better from the 100% types. Thanks!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 9, 2019)

I notice a bit; more in burn rates then necessarily in flavour.

Though...my friend says he can tell when I ran pure apple vs blends when it came to cheese. The cheese got 'sharper' with the blended vs pure apple. I am inclined to agree.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice! Still too hot around here to try any cheese gotta wait a couple more months I'd say. Got a nice stock built up in my fridge just waiting for some smoke!


----------

